# What do you think of this?



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Some horses do fine in smaller trailers like that one but in my opinion, I would try to find something a little taller and wider, just my two cents. I had one just like that a long time ago. My horses didn't load well nor traveled well in that trailer. They couldn't find a spot to balance themselves, it was too small. It's definately a plus for your mate to be educated in body work.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Trailer size is fine,, I would be concerned with rust. RUST IS an issue,, If the upper part that you can see is rusted like that I would expect an unsafe floor that will need structural repairs. Take your BF with you and have him inspect the underside, with his background he should have no problem telling you if it is safe or not.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I completely agree that bigger is better. My thought process is, this was made... for horses to travel in. Some horses do fine,why shouldnt I expect them to travel? 
I would be very local, within an hour form my house no matter where I go. What size horse would be appropriate to travel in a trailer that size?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

The reason I said rust isnt a issue, is because I'm seen my fiance fabricate cars. He made a Scion XB with Nissan Silvia headlights and Nissan Armada tail lights. He can repair anything. I'm more concerned with size that anything. Though I would like to know what replacing a floor cost.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

For trailering one horse, that one is fine - two stout horses could be tight but will still work. I've used one like that for a lot of years without a problem. Bigger is better but also a lot more expensive. 

As for the floor, the seller mentions that the floor is aluminum. I'd be concerned about the frame and if there were mats. Otherwise, the price is good and Hart made super strong trailers in the day.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Everything the seller said sounds good. I will probably go see it today or tomorrow. Cant beat local. Do you think the price is fair?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you know the year? I bought a 1972 Lear for $1,400 back in 1997, and thought that was a good price. 

Anything under 25 y/o for less than $1,000 is a good deal, especially a bumper pull. They tend to be more expensive than goosenecks, for some reason.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I did notice that Speed Racer... maybe because it doesnt take any special equip to pull? 

The trailer was used this past weekend, so i know its usable. 

So far its:

10 feet long
6'6 tall
year is 1972


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The price is a _little_ steep for a 39 y/o trailer, but as long as the frame and floor supports are in good shape, the price tag shouldn't put you off.

The big thing you need to look for is rust on the undercarriage, because you don't want the floor falling out of the trailer. It has been known to happen on trailers that aren't regularly inspected and kept up.

Hopefully the bearings have been greased and repacked regularly, and make sure the emergency brake, lights, and wiring aren't showing any major signs of wear. Also, the crank should be in good shape. I had to replace mine on the Lear within the first 2 years because it wore out. Nothing like trying to unhitch the trailer from the truck, and the crank is stripped. :?

Check the tires, too. Trailer tires tend to dry rot more than get puncture flats. If they're dry rotted, they can blow out while hauling, even if empty.

As far as the size, it should haul one 15 h horse easily, or several smaller ones. Just make sure your truck has the right towing capacity for full weight.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

We have a Silverado 1500, it'll pull fine. But you're the 2nd person to say only haul one horse comfortably. I dont want to ride alone  Like I mentioned, mine are 14.2 and 14.3- any idea if that works?

We will definitely check floor, undercarriage, tires. Thank goodness I do have extra tires from our car trailer and our ATV trailer. I would think their similar tires...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought my Lear for one 14.1 h horse. It didn't come with a divider and I never put one in. Of course, he could completely turn around in the trailer and often did! :wink:

Trailer tires aren't anything special. Just make sure they're the correct size for the vehicle and you're good to go.

I have a 1992 Adams now. NICE trailer, and the woman who owned it before me is a friend and took very good care of it. When she sold it to me several months ago, she'd just had the lights rewired and the bearings greased and repacked. The tires are in good shape, too. 

The horse for whom I'd bought the Lear passed on 4 years ago, and I needed a bigger trailer for my TB. He COULD be hauled in it, but it was a tight fit and he was miserable. So JJ got a bigger trailer to fit his bigger TB self. 

As long as the two horses will fit without being uncomfortable, there's no reason you can't take two at a time.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

But thats exactly what I need to know 

I'd hate to buy it and then it doesnt fit my two. Then its just like burning money. How wide should it be to "comfortably" fit both?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You have to remember that the actual length of the trailer is NOT the inside stall length.

You need to determine how long and wide the stalls are before you'll know whether or not you can haul two horses comfortably.

The height doesn't concern me so much as the length and width. The hay mangers, storage compartments, and escape door are going to take up anywhere from 2 to 4 feet of the interior room. 

Plus, the divider may be thin, but you have to take that as well as the padded bumpers into consideration when you look at the width, since those will take inches off the space you have to put the horses.

I'd rather know the actual length and width of the interior, than the outside. The outside only comes into play concerning the tow vehicle.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

He said interior width is only 60 inches..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's only 5 feet, which means your horses would have less than 2.5 feet each, width wise.

Strange, since I thought 2-horse exterior trailer widths were standard at 7 feet, not including the fenders.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

ok, so I'll pass. I knew 5 feet wouldnt be enough. Wishful thinking.. too bad too.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok next, who wants to help me look for a trailer?! This could be fun! 

2horse bp trailer

92 Kingston BP Horse Trailer

2 Horse BP Horse Trailer W/Saddle Storage 

Any input?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I like this one.

A Deal! Adams 2 Horse Trailer With Ramp, Bumper Pull, new Trailer Tires, Good Condition


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

ahhh its 5 hrs from me :-/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know how far you are from Richmond, VA, but this is a decent looking trailer.

1998 Adam Horse Trailer for Sale in Richmond, Virginia VA


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

nice but a bit too expensive

Nice 7ft Tall Two Horse Tag Along Trailer *Reduced* this isnt bad


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I do like that one.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

keep an eye out if you'd like. I really wish i could find somethong safe and affordable


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Based on the size of your horses, unless they are very very stocky, the Hartman should do the trick.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

The one from the OP? My horses are:

Aidan- very stocky










Cooper- thinner but about the same size


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

They look fine, normal, and should be OK in the trailer. My horse, bonnie is 15h, and ~1,200 lb - that is stocky and she'll go into a trailer like the Hartman.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Could you fit her and another horse in it, though?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Iride, would both fit at the same time? That's the question, really. 

I could wedge my TB into the Lear, which looked to be about the same size as the original trailer LetAGirl posted, but I'd never have gotten 2 horses in it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't have the trailer anymore but I remember putting two normal QH in the Cotner which was about the same dimensions as the Hartman. I would be a little concerned about putting two Bonnies in there but not her two.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not a Hartman trailer, it's a Hart. Those are two separate manufactures, I believe. Do they even make Hartman trailers any longer?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

What do you think of this?

Horse Trailer 2H BP with Tack Area!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My mistake, Speed, Hartman went out of business some time ago but their trailers were well built and are still around.

As for the new you you are posting, I like that a lot more - what are they asking for it?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

$2500... is that fair?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That trailer looks great, especially from the inside. I like that the escape door is out the front. 

Of course, I'm a little biased since my Adams has the escape door out the front of the trailer, and I think it's a nifty feature! 

Since it's obviously been completely refurbished, $2,500 is a very good price for that trailer.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I would pay that for the trailer.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Good to know. awaiting a call/email back. also emailing 
Kingston 2 Horse BP Trailer


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, Bedford is in my neck of the woods! You must be really close to the VA line if you're thinking of a trailer from that area. 

Kingstons are decent trailers, and it looks to be in good shape.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Is it? how close?  Its like a 3-4 hr drive but for the right trailer, i'd do it


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's about an hour's drive for me from Red House, which is where I live. It's about 1/2 hour from Lynchburg, where I work. 

I sometimes go to the Bedford Southern States Co-op, especially if they're having a sale. I got two 12' tube gates for $59 each about a month ago. They're normally double that price. These are the nice heavy duty gates too, not the economy ones.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

What about this? Looks to be in really good condition. and only an hour and a half away. 
Nice 7ft Tall Two Horse Tag Along Trailer *Reduced*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw that one yesterday. I like it.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Priced well? Said lowest he'd go in 2500... i really like it but didnt want to spend more than $2k..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like it's been completely refurbished, so it's well worth $2,500.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

delete


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I actually like trailer #2


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

which one? sorry i have trailers swirling in my head. 

joe: What is delete for? Because I hagle for prices? Its not beneath me, its just saving money


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Horse Trailer 2H BP with Tack Area!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Just for input, what are your thoughts on this? 2 HORSE TRAILER BP "GREAT CONDITION!! REDUCED!!! Fiance really likes this, me... not so much. He sees potential and a lower price. Whats your take on it?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not crazy about it, especially since it doesn't seem to have enough ventilation. There's nothing wrong with it per se, I'm just not enthralled with the way it looks.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't like the last one at all.

I do like the one that just got repainted, although I do think it is a little high proced. Just make sure that new paint isn't hiding rust problems that have not been properly prepared. I always distrust "new" paint.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Well hes talking about cutting out the vents and putting sliding windows in. I still dont like it. But i have to have someone other than myself to give him reasons why its just not the right one. He thinks im being picky.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tell him when he gets horses, he can pick out their trailer. Until then, YOU get to pick what YOU want for YOUR horses. :?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

What are the dimensions of the trailer? I would prefer to have one that is TB size even if I don't need it that large; and the last one doesn't look like it is the right size.

I still prefer the one that has the escape door in the front For the asking price of $2.500.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Iride- i emailed her but she took it off the market for the time being. 

speed- its ultimately my decision. But i respect his input because he is much more creative and envisions more than i ever could. 

I like the one that has been repainted but hate that there is no tack area. not a deal breaker but... it would be nice.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

And then there is this one Horse Trailer W/Dressing Room

I really like it. I am waiting on measurements and interior photos.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I do like that one, Let. Certainly looks big enough.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I like it too but I would think about changing the tires. Just because they are willing to drive it with weathered tires, doesn't mean it's safe. I would consider the cost of new truck tires in the overall price.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Tires would absolutely be replaced. I would never chance a blow out with my horses.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Going to see the big, most recent one around 5 this evening! crossing fingers


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

As for the recently painted one not having a tack area, if you don't mind blocking the escape door for the horses, you can put a large trunk in the manger area (make sure it is bolted down). You could pack saddles and bridles in it, if it is large enough.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Allison I had the same idea. But the one i'm going to look at is cheaper and bigger. So we'll see.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are a couple in my area of NC

2 Horse Bumper-Pull Trailer

2001 circle M supreme bumper pull 2 horse trailer with dressing room

2001 circle M supreme 2 horse bumper pull trailer

Two horse bumper pull/ Tall & Wide

Horse Trailer 2 horse BP


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

The two that i like, one with the dressing room, and the last one, out of my price range. I have exhausted craiglist to no end from TN, to NC, SC, GA! lol. I'm trailered out. 

Cheers to finding out if/how well my horses trailer! lol!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I am the proud new owner of a 2 horse ram load trailer with a nice dressing room and padded horse area 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Show us a photo!!!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Here it is 










The back comes with snap on cloth panels for winter









Full padded interior (left side needs to be replaced)










Dressing room: Padded seat, middle emergency door from horses, and 2 padded saddle racks


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice!! 

It is so wonderful being free to go wherever and whenever you want!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

photo-1.jpg picture by LetaGrlShowU - Photobucket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

photo-2.jpg picture by LetaGrlShowU - Photobucket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm, those didnt load liek i wanted them to..


----------

